# Removing Adhesive Linishing Disks



## Ken I (Mar 5, 2011)

Simply peeling off a linishing disk leaves a mess of torn backing and glue which takes a lot of time to clean up.

I found that by heating it with a propane torch the bond melts and (with gloves) you can peel it off very easilly.

The glue remains on the metal backing disk and you can repeat this about 3 times before you have to scrape off the remaining adhesive.

Again I use the blowtorch and a scraper (Removing the disk from the spindle if required).

Final clean up with thinners when its all cooled down somewhat.

A somewhat less safe way of doing it is to take the linisher outside and run it - the disk flies off as soon as the glue melts.

You obviously stand out of the line of throw but make sure everything else is out of the line of fire (dog, wife - in that order) - hence do it outside.

The other reason being the hot glue on the back of the disk can catch fire and it takes off like a demented catherine wheel.

As I said a less than safe method unless you take the necessary precautions but it does leave the backing disk much cleaner than peeling and ready to accept a new disk.

First time I did it as a kind of spur of the moment idea when I was in a hurry to change the disk - the flaming disk frisbee tearing around my workshop was an unexpected and unwelcome surprise - so outdoors only (and not if you live in a tinderbox).

I can change an adhesive disk in a couple of minutes this way (It's not quite as nuts as it sounds) - but be careful - you have been warned.

If anyone has any other ideas - please do tell.

Ken


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 5, 2011)

The wife's iron does the trick for my little machine


----------

